# how do you present your shirts ..



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey all
when you go to a shop that you have set up to show your products how do you bring them in. This sounds silly but do you just carry them in folded or do you put them in some sort of bag?
thanks a bunch


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

I carry some of our favorite prints in a bag, folded neatly, an organic canvas tote that is printed and is a sample itself... All different prints - plastisol, water base, foil, metallic, combinations of those, odd placements, big names (like if you print for U2 or Safeway or something), some folded and polybagged, etc. Show as many services with your little sample attache as you can!


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

i usually go with one of my designs and a folder with website traffic. i usually tell show and tell them they will benefit from selling our clothing because we get like 2000 views a month and people will see their store location on our website. yes i know 2000 view is nonthing a month but i just started like about a month ago to offiacially sell shirts. so far so good but its a real hustle, sum times u will get shut down from sum stores and other will take sum of your shirts


----------



## Jarrod Hershel (Feb 26, 2010)

Go to a staples or a nearby business shop and buy the special paper, (ask) print out and image but before doing that reverse your image on the computer soon when you put it on it comes on right side up unless its transparent paper.formal tuxedo vests


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

LujosDeVitrina said:


> i usually go with one of my designs and a folder with website traffic. i usually tell show and tell them they will benefit from selling our clothing because we get like 2000 views a month and people will see their store location on our website. yes i know 2000 view is nonthing a month but i just started like about a month ago to offiacially sell shirts. so far so good but its a real hustle, sum times u will get shut down from sum stores and other will take sum of your shirts


Do you sell your shirts on your website? If so, your website is basically competition for the retailer you are trying to sell to. Unless their store location is front and center on your website, driving traffic to them instead of buying direct from your website, I'm not sure showing them your web traffic comes off as a benefit to the retailer. They don't care about the traffic to your website, they care about the traffic to their store. How does carrying your brand drive traffic to them? The answer to that question should be in your sales pitch.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

And now weighing in at 6.1 oz per yard....Dark Heather in color...with left chest print by Union Ink....the one the only ... GILDAN! Then the crowd goes crazy.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> And now weighing in at 6.1 oz per yard....Dark Heather in color...with left chest print by Union Ink....the one the only ... GILDAN! Then the crowd goes crazy.


LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLET'S GET READY TO RUMBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!!!!!


How much do you think that's gonna cost me in royalty payments?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

When i go to show a line i have as many samples as possible of the different designs, garments and colors ways. I don't show all but i have the different options if i need to show them. The shirts are all folded neatly in a clean black sports bag that i had branded for the line i was presenting. The bag acts much like packaging for the line, it's better then just carrying them in a white plastic bag ;]


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> Do you sell your shirts on your website? If so, your website is basically competition for the retailer you are trying to sell to. Unless their store location is front and center on your website, driving traffic to them instead of buying direct from your website, I'm not sure showing them your web traffic comes off as a benefit to the retailer. They don't care about the traffic to your website, they care about the traffic to their store. How does carrying your brand drive traffic to them? The answer to that question should be in your sales pitch.


is not competition. i make clear of that when i approach them.(the retailers) i tell them that sum people are scared to shop online or dont have credit or debit cards so in that case those people could go the their store shop from them and also look at other stuff that they sell in their store.and sum retailers would care about the traffic to the web site. for the reason that what retailer would take a risk buying from someone that has no web traffic at all. if u show them with proff that there are people actually looking at the site clickign they might re think their decision on letting you sell your shirts at their store .


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

LujosDeVitrina said:


> is not competition. i make clear of that when i approach them.(the retailers) i tell them that sum people are scared to shop online or dont have credit or debit cards so in that case those people could go the their store shop from them and also look at other stuff that they sell in their store.and sum retailers would care about the traffic to the web site. for the reason that what retailer would take a risk buying from someone that has no web traffic at all. if u show them with proff that there are people actually looking at the site clickign they might re think their decision on letting you sell your shirts at their store .


I hear what you're saying. Maybe markets are different, but retailers have been seeing decreased sales over the years as brands are selling direct on their websites, and for bigger brands, opening their own flagship stores. It's been my experience that retailers are very sensitive to brands selling direct to consumer.

If discussing web traffic works for you, then by all means, it's a great sales tool. But I find that retailers want as much exclusivity as possible, so I tend to discuss what I can do to service that need.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

red514 said:


> When i go to show a line i have as many samples as possible of the different designs, garments and colors ways. I don't show all but i have the different options if i need to show them. The shirts are all folded neatly in a clean black sports bag that i had branded for the line i was presenting. The bag acts much like packaging for the line, it's better then just carrying them in a white plastic bag ;]


Thanks 
That is such a good idea!


----------



## BrandedBaron (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a very useful thread, I went to show a sample with my linesheet and two of my shirts folded nicely in my binder, but luckily for me the meeting had to be postponed for another day. I think having it in a nice bag with a couple samples will the best way to go about it


----------

